# October 2007 Pool #2 Winner



## pnoon

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

12 . . . . . . mike32312

emelbee........
Bigd417.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent.
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........
mike32312......
mikey202.....
FlyerFanX.......
Ivory Tower..........
ArturoFuente....... 
thassanice........... 
Lanthor............


----------



## Lanthor

Awesome Mike, I am going out of town for a week but have your smokes ready and will put them in the mail as soon as I get back. 

PM your addy, don't think I saved it.

Pay back, they say, is a bitch.:gn


----------



## thassanice

Acknowledged.

Please PM address ASAP.


----------



## mike32312

Whoooo Whoooo!!! Thanks Guys. My address is in my profile. :ss :tu November is gonna be awesome. Love going to the mailbox and getting packages from awesome BOTL. Happy Dance Time! :chk :chk :chk


----------



## emelbee

Congrats! I'll get some smokes out right quick.

Does the "S." in your address go with the "Rd." or with "Tallahassee"?


----------



## Cigarmark

Congrats!:bl:bl


----------



## replicant_argent

Cooooool, Mike, will get a package out this week. Swishers are your favorite right?





Peach?


----------



## mike32312

emelbee said:


> Congrats! I'll get some smokes out right quick.
> 
> Does the "S." in your address go with the "Rd." or with "Tallahassee"?


The S. is for the Rd. Briarcreek Rd. South. thanks for asking. :tu


----------



## mike32312

replicant_argent said:


> Cooooool, Mike, will get a package out this week. Swishers are your favorite right?
> 
> Peach?


Preference is either watermelon or green apple. Oh and I do have some Creamosa for return fire. :r :r :fu


----------



## emelbee

mike32312 said:


> The S. is for the Rd. Briarcreek Rd. South. thanks for asking. :tu


Thanks. I thought maybe there was a South Tallahassee.


----------



## emelbee

Hey Mike - smokes en route.
DC # 0103 8555 7492 6954 8074


----------



## Eternal Rider

Congrats you lucky SOB :r I will send you your yearly supply of Phillies and White Owls soon.

Harland


----------



## mike32312

emelbee........0103 8555 7492 6954 8074 
Bigd417.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent.
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........
mike32312......Winner :chk :chk
mikey202.....
FlyerFanX.......
Ivory Tower..........
ArturoFuente....... 
thassanice........... 
Lanthor............


----------



## ArturoFuente

Congrats Mike. PM me your addy and I will get your smokes off to ya.


----------



## replicant_argent

emelbee........0103 8555 7492 6954 8074
Bigd417.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent.*DC 0103 8555 7492 7033 4031*
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........
mike32312......Winner
mikey202.....
FlyerFanX.......
Ivory Tower..........
ArturoFuente.......
thassanice...........
Lanthor............


----------



## hikari

Congrats mike32312

Man i should be adding everyones address to my USPS account lol .....

should be out by weeks end.


----------



## Bigd417

Congrats Mike, will send out when I get back home this weekend.:tu


----------



## FlyerFanX

Congrats and on it's way.

DC 0305 0830 0002 4342 2855

Enjoy!!! :ss


----------



## mike32312

emelbee........0103 8555 7492 6954 8074
Bigd417.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent.DC 0103 8555 7492 7033 4031
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........
mike32312......:chk :chk
mikey202.....
FlyerFanX.......DC 0305 0830 0002 4342 2855
Ivory Tower..........
ArturoFuente.......
thassanice...........
Lanthor............


----------



## mike32312

emelbee........Recieved. Very Nice variety El Centurion is a new one for me. 
Bigd417.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent.DC 0103 8555 7492 7033 4031
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........
mike32312......:chk :chk
mikey202.....
FlyerFanX.......DC 0305 0830 0002 4342 2855
Ivory Tower..........
ArturoFuente.......
thassanice...........
Lanthor............[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ivory Tower

Mike, I think your zip code is in your user name, but I don't have any other information about your address. Maybe a PM is in order.


----------



## pnoon

Ivory Tower said:


> Mike, I think your zip code is in your user name, but I don't have any other information about your address. Maybe a PM is in order.


Check his user profile. His addy is in there.


----------



## spooble

Sorry I've been a slacker... I'll get a package out to you next week.


----------



## mike32312

emelbee........Recieved. Very Nice variety El Centurion is a new one for me. 
Bigd417.........
spooble.............
replicant_argent....Recieved Great sticks. Thanks for the special ones. 
Eternal Rider....
hikari............
Cigarmark...........
mike32312...... 
mikey202.....
FlyerFanX.......Recieved. All my favorites. Thanks bud.
Ivory Tower..........
ArturoFuente.......
thassanice...........
Lanthor............


----------



## mikey202

Sorry, I forgot about the lottery, your smokes will go out on Monday!!!:ss


----------



## mikey202

dc# 0103 8555 7493 1818 0545:ss


----------



## Lanthor

Dc #03071790000365501085


----------



## mike32312

emelbee........Recieved. Very Nice variety El Centurion is a new one for me. 
Bigd417.........pm
spooble.............pm
replicant_argent....Recieved Great sticks. Thanks for the special ones. 
Eternal Rider....
hikari............pm
Cigarmark...........
mike32312...... Lucky Bastage
mikey202.....dc# 0103 8555 7493 1818 0545
FlyerFanX.......Recieved. All my favorites. Thanks bud.
Ivory Tower..........
ArturoFuente.......PM
thassanice...........9101 0385 5574 9328 9478
Lanthor............ Dc #03071790000365501085


----------



## mike32312

emelbee........Recieved. Very Nice variety El Centurion is a new one for me. 
Bigd417.........pm
spooble.............pm
replicant_argent....Recieved Great sticks. Thanks for the special ones. 
Eternal Rider....
hikari............pm
Cigarmark...........
mike32312...... Lucky Bastage
mikey202.....Recieved. My first Pepin Cuban Classic. :ss
FlyerFanX.......Recieved. All my favorites. Thanks bud.
Ivory Tower..........
ArturoFuente.......PM
thassanice...........9101 0385 5574 9328 9478
Lanthor............ Dc #03071790000365501085


----------



## mike32312

emelbee........Recieved. Very Nice variety El Centurion is a new one for me. 
Bigd417.........pm
spooble.............pm
replicant_argent....Recieved Great sticks. Thanks for the special ones. 
Eternal Rider....
hikari............pm
Cigarmark...........
mike32312...... Lucky Bastage
mikey202.....Recieved. My first Pepin Cuban Classic. 
FlyerFanX.......Recieved. All my favorites. Thanks bud.
Ivory Tower..........
ArturoFuente.......PM
thassanice...........Rec. Nice selection, Nording is a first for me. Love Virtuso
Lanthor............ Recv. Delicious sticks,:dr LFD,Padilla,Pepin,San Cristobal.


----------



## Cigarmark

On the way! DC# 0103 8555 7493 1101 5158.:ss


----------



## spooble

Heading out today:

*0103 8555 7492 9017 1586*


----------



## mike32312

emelbee........Recieved. Very Nice variety El Centurion is a new one for me. 
Bigd417.........pm
spooble.............0103 8555 7492 9017 1586 
replicant_argent....Recieved Great sticks. Thanks for the special ones. 
Eternal Rider....
hikari............Recieved. Thanks. Love the LGC. :dr
Cigarmark...........0103 8555 7493 1101 5158
mike32312...... Lucky Bastage
mikey202.....Recieved. My first Pepin Cuban Classic. 
FlyerFanX.......Recieved. All my favorites. Thanks bud.
Ivory Tower..........
ArturoFuente.......PM
thassanice...........Rec. Nice selection, Nording is a first for me. Love Virtuso
Lanthor............ Recv. Delicious sticks, LFD,Padilla,Pepin,San Cristobal.


----------



## mike32312

emelbee........Recieved. Very Nice variety El Centurion is a new one for me. 
Bigd417.........pm
spooble.............Recieved. JLP,AF King B,Pepin,RP,Bolivar :dr very sweet
replicant_argent....Recieved Great sticks. Thanks for the special ones. 
Eternal Rider....PM
hikari............Recieved. Thanks. Love the LGC. 
Cigarmark...........Recieved. LFD,Camacho,Torrano,Perdomo,Oliva :dr :ss
mike32312...... Lucky Bastage
mikey202.....Recieved. My first Pepin Cuban Classic. 
FlyerFanX.......Recieved. All my favorites. Thanks bud.
Ivory Tower..........PM
ArturoFuente.......PM
thassanice...........Rec. Nice selection, Nording is a first for me. Love Virtuso
Lanthor............ Recv. Delicious sticks, LFD,Padilla,Pepin,San Cristobal


----------



## Eternal Rider

Package on it's way
DC#03070020000551227011

Enjoy
Harland


----------



## Bigd417

Well at least I'm not the last to send out, they went out today. Hopefully you get them in time to enjoy one this weekend. 0307 0020 0000 8219 1294.


----------



## mike32312

emelbee........Recieved. Very Nice variety El Centurion is a new one for me. 
Bigd417.........0307 0020 0000 8219 1294
spooble.............Recieved. JLP,AF King B,Pepin,RP,Bolivar very sweet
replicant_argent....Recieved Great sticks. Thanks for the special ones. 
Eternal Rider....Recieved. Nice selection. IT,Gispert,REO,Punch Rare, Grn 55. 
hikari............Recieved. Thanks. Love the LGC. 
Cigarmark...........Recieved. LFD,Camacho,Torrano,Perdomo,Oliva 
mike32312...... Lucky Bastage
mikey202.....Recieved. My first Pepin Cuban Classic. 
FlyerFanX.......Recieved. All my favorites. Thanks bud.
Ivory Tower..........PM
ArturoFuente.......PM
thassanice...........Rec. Nice selection, Nording is a first for me. Love Virtuso
Lanthor............ Recv. Delicious sticks, LFD,Padilla,Pepin,San Cristobal


----------



## mike32312

emelbee........Recieved. Very Nice variety El Centurion is a new one for me. 
Bigd417.........Recieved. Torano,Punch,Gurkha,RP,Cusana Corojo nice
spooble.............Recieved. JLP,AF King B,Pepin,RP,Bolivar very sweet
replicant_argent....Recieved Great sticks. Thanks for the special ones. 
Eternal Rider....Recieved. Nice selection. IT,Gispert,REO,Punch Rare, Grn 55. 
hikari............Recieved. Thanks. Love the LGC. 
Cigarmark...........Recieved. LFD,Camacho,Torrano,Perdomo,Oliva 
mike32312...... Lucky Bastage
mikey202.....Recieved. My first Pepin Cuban Classic. 
FlyerFanX.......Recieved. All my favorites. Thanks bud.
Ivory Tower..........PM
ArturoFuente.......PM
thassanice...........Rec. Nice selection, Nording is a first for me. Love Virtuso
Lanthor............ Recv. Delicious sticks, LFD,Padilla,Pepin,San Cristobal


----------



## Ivory Tower

Mike, sorry for the lag time. I sent it out today. It has a delivery code, which I can't find right now. Let us know when you get it, if I don't find it. I hope it gets there before Thanksgiving. Cheers.


----------



## mike32312

Ivory Tower said:


> Mike, sorry for the lag time. I sent it out today. It has a delivery code, which I can't find right now. Let us know when you get it, if I don't find it. I hope it gets there before Thanksgiving. Cheers.


Not a problem bud. :tu


----------



## Ivory Tower

Mike,

Found my delivery code... and so did you, I think.

*Label/Receipt Number: 04835689837045043535
Status: Delivered

Your item was delivered at 1:26 PM on November 21, 2007 in TALLAHASSEE, FL 32303. 
*


----------



## mike32312

Just got back from the holiday. Here's the update.

emelbee........Recieved. Very Nice variety El Centurion is a new one for me. 
Bigd417.........Recieved. Torano,Punch,Gurkha,RP,Cusana Corojo nice
spooble.............Recieved. JLP,AF King B,Pepin,RP,Bolivar very sweet
replicant_argent....Recieved Great sticks. Thanks for the special ones. 
Eternal Rider....Recieved. Nice selection. IT,Gispert,REO,Punch Rare, Grn 55. 
hikari............Recieved. Thanks. Love the LGC. 
Cigarmark...........Recieved. LFD,Camacho,Torrano,Perdomo,Oliva 
mike32312...... Lucky Bastage
mikey202.....Recieved. My first Pepin Cuban Classic. 
FlyerFanX.......Recieved. All my favorites. Thanks bud.
Ivory Tower..........Recieved. Thanks for the special smokes bud. :ss
ArturoFuente.......PM sent on the way.
thassanice...........Rec. Nice selection, Nording is a first for me. Love Virtuso
Lanthor............ Recv. Delicious sticks, LFD,Padilla,Pepin,San Cristobal


----------

